# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v3.5 - Vivo Bootloader Unlock, IMEI, Samsung FRP

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v3.5 More Innovative and More Intelligent       Whats New:   [x] Samsung SPRD, MTK and PXI Chipset FRP Support* 
--- New Method FRP will now work on SPRD, MTK and PXI Chipset too.
    --- If you get Rejected or Blocked Error, that means it has latest firmware.
     --- You can try to downgrade to last version and try again.   *[x] Added Vivo Support* *--- Bootloader Unlock*
    ------ There are 2 methods, you can try second method if first does not work.  *--- Bootloader Relock*
------ You can relock bootloader if needed or if you face any issue after Bootloader Unlock.  *--- Vivo Account Reset*
    ------ It also has 2 methods, you can try second method if first does not work.  *--- Vivo IMEI Repair*
    ------ Enable diagnostic port by *#558# > Quality verification test > Debugging port.
    ------ Supports both IMEI and MEID Repair.   *[x] Improved Samsung SPD IMEI Repair w/o Root*
--- Tick New Method in Samsung SPD Repair Tools.
    --- Need to select Samsung Mobile Serial Port.
    --- Tested on *J210F* and *J105B* (SPD).
    --- Put SIM after IMEI Repair and first select 2G Mode.
    --- Once you get full network, you can select 2G/3G/LTE as per your need.
    --- If IMEI is back to old after reboot, it means it is not supported.   * [x] Some Minor Internal Improvements*     *It Has Begun... Keep Following Us... Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...     SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT     WARNING : ESN      / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO      ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR      ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE      RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED      IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID / IMEI.  ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.      :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool    How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable fro m Installer folder.
- Enjoy!    SUCCESS STORIES AT A GLANCE?* *Too many success stories, you can not read it in a glance.*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*PLEASE    DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST   REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND    SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST WILL BE   DELETED IMMEDIATELY.   
Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

